# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  I'm a human - Ubuntu wallpaper

## jamiepgs

I'm a human is a take on Microsofts new advertisement scheme, "I'm a PC", now, Ubuntu users can officially claim, they are human  :Capital Razz:  I got the idea of Ubuntu users being 'human' because of its slogan 'linux for human beings.' (and ofcoarse because the ubuntu community is, by far, the most friendly of all official and fan OS communities  :Wink: ) I contemplated having 'I'm an Ubuntu' but it didn't sound right.

Hope you enjoy it  :Smile: 

(click image for DA)

----------


## oblivian516

:Very Happy:  Very cool, I enjoyed teh pic.

----------


## hikaricore

I'm a cylon.

----------


## markusf21

it looks great. but your download link is broken

----------


## kostkon

Really nice!

----------


## halovivek

Nice one

----------


## alex.rayu

Just for fun. Clickable.

----------


## jamiepgs

> it looks great. but your download link is broken


Weird, it works fine for me :s

----------


## hikaricore

> Just for fun. Clickable.


hahahaha

----------


## Dragonbite

Very Nice work!

----------


## Izek

> just for fun. Clickable.


lol

----------


## Flimm

I like the slogan.
I like the background.
It's just that the slogan and the background don't really fit togethor.  :Neutral: 
Still cool though, I have it as my desktop background.

----------


## smartboyathome

> I like the slogan.
> I like the background.
> It's just that the slogan and the background don't really fit togethor. 
> Still cool though, I have it as my desktop background.


It fits to me, but the sentence isn't complete imo. It should say "I'm a human because I dream."  :Smile:

----------


## alex.rayu

> It should say "I'm a human because I dream."


Why? Where is it from?

----------


## Crafty Kisses

> Just for fun. Clickable.


Can we get a higher res on that?

----------


## alex.rayu

> Can we get a higher res on that?


It's clickable, which results in 1280*800 image.

I can make a higher-res if needed, but it was not intended really as a wallpaper - it's just for fun. Besides, be warned, that the original image from Battlestar Galactica is copyrighted. Just FYI.

----------


## Crafty Kisses

I was just going to use it as a wallpaper nothing more, I thought it was hilarious, but it's OK.

----------


## benmoran

> It's clickable, which results in *1280*800* image.
> 
> I can make a higher-res if needed, but it was not intended really as a wallpaper - it's just for fun.


Which just happens to be the native res of my laptop. Thanks for this pic. And thanks to you jamiepgs for yours also  :Popcorn: .

----------


## alex.rayu

Guys, here's the 1280x1024 version. I think no one will object to private use as a wallpaper. Let's not hijack the theme  :Wink:

----------


## Dragonbite

> I'm a human is a take on Microsofts new advertisement scheme, "I'm a PC", now, Ubuntu users can officially claim, they are human  I got the idea of Ubuntu users being 'human' because of its slogan 'linux for human beings.' (and ofcoarse because the ubuntu community is, by far, the most friendly of all official and fan OS communities ) I contemplated having 'I'm an Ubuntu' but it didn't sound right.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it 
> 
> (click image for DA)


What font did you use?

----------


## merkourio

very nice!!!! keep up the good work!!

----------

